
Ask HN: Which format would be the best for an analytics export? - pajoda
This is one of the best places to ask this question I guess, because of the technical background a lot of users have in here.<p>Information: I launched a Twitter account analytics&#x2F;analysis tool around a month ago (might post it in the Show HN section soon, but no link here). Short description: You can see some basic information like followers, likes &amp; more. On top of that, there are some analysis - of course (for example: most used words, most used hashtags, a graph with the users history (Tweet amount) of the past 12 months, ...).
Now that you have an imagination what I&#x27;m talking about: A user suggested to compile a list of links the user, which is been analyzed, posted and provide an export function for those links. I&#x27;d like to add an export functionality to every part of the analysis and the analysis as a whole. Are there any &quot;standards&quot; for an exported list of links? Any big applications, which provide a way to import a list of links, where I could orientate at? What about the whole analysis export? Is it all about consistency, all okay as far as I don&#x27;t change the export structure daily? JSON?<p>So a couple of questions in my mind, thanks for reading and any kind of suggestion or useful information!
======
PaulHoule
I hate to say it, but the favorite tool of marketing types is still Excel or
Google sheets. If your data is a good fit with CSV, customers will have an
easy time consuming it.

------
brudgers
One method might be:

1\. Implement a very simple version of the feature.

2\. Show it to the users.

3\. Ask for feedback.

Starting with plain text not JSON might be simpler. Plain text also might
create more opportunity for discussion with users.

Good luck.

